# Help finding out the breed of our cat.



## TWINMT (Jan 28, 2005)

Please help us find the breed of this cat. His name was Daddy Kittty and we lost him a month and a half ago. Before having this cat I was not a cat lover but Daddy changed my mind, so some day we would like to get a cat like him 
From research I think that he was a Burmese -because of his sweet disposition, round face, coloring and the shape of his eyes, but the color of his eyes where a deep dark blue instead of the gold. 
What do you think? If you know of tjhe right breed please let us know of a good breeder here in Louisiana?
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Ummm...I don't see a picture?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, I'm puzzled, too. :?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

You can't be certain you'll get the personality you want just because its the same breed. Chances are, if you didn't get him from a breeder in the first place your old cat wasn't a purebred anything.

Not to mention that kittens can seem perfect for you when they're still kittens, but their personalities can changes drastically as they grow up.

With so many shelters filled to capacity with homeless animals, I'm sure you can find someone who looks and acts like the perfect cat for you. It'll take some time, but it'll be well worth it.

You can also check some of your local shelters through www.petfinder.com and see what they have to offer, to get a general idea.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

If he had blue eyes he was not a Burmese. And Burmese are always sepia. What was his coat like?

As mentioned, if you got him from a shelter then you can almost guarantee that he was not a Burmese, or any kind of purebred. 

I'd try petfinder.com. You can find a ton of sweet kitties on there that are in your area. And if you want a cat that acts like a burmese, you can try typing that into the "breed" box. Even though the cats on there are probably not purebred, sometimes shelters list animals as such to attract people who are looking for a certain look or disposition.


----------

